# Breeder of West German Show Lines in Indiana, Illinois, or Michigan?



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello! 

As posted in the title, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a Breeder of West German Show Line GSDs in Indiana, Illinois, or Michigan? I am looking for a Red/black male who will be a family pet, though I may pursue Agility training.

Please feel free to post in this thread or by PM.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've known 2 Alta Tollhaus dogs and would suggest to give them a look if you can.

Alta-Tollhaus | Home of Awesome German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Robin and Carlos Huerta! Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also vom Buchmann in Michigan


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vom Buchmann (Rebecca Buchman) though she has now changed her kennel name to separate her program from her mother's.

Home raised German shepherd puppies in Michigan | German shepherd breeders | Protection dogs | German shepherd puppies Detroit, Michigan


----------

